# Lean Kernel: specific undervolt and battery performance questions.



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

I installed lean kernel with the codename android rom on my gal nex. Battery life seems to still drain quickly despite this, about 10% per hour. I did about 70 MB of web browsing in this period.

From the posts here, it seems that simply installing lean should improve battery life.

I read that Lean Kernel is undervolted by default, and SetCPU is the software recommended to adjust settings.

I have used an overclocking app called No Frills CPU Control to set the max clock to 1350. Will Lean kernel automatically run the proper (under)voltage settings despite my using this different app?

Also, this app does not show my voltage, is there a free app that I can use to check my voltage? SetCPU is not free, and the version that is free is several months old.

Finally, it seems that some here undervolt past Lean kernel's defaults. Have any of these settings been shown to be significantly better than Lean's default undervolt settings in terms of battery life, while maintaining performance?


----------



## Ianxcom (Jun 29, 2011)

Setcpu is free. You just have to find the developers thread over at xda. He offers it free there. Might be in the desire section if i remember correctly. Another suggestion would be voltage control which controls CPU and voltage. Its free in the market.

Also yes the kernel is undervolted no matter what.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Thread moved to general. Please leave development sections for releases only.


----------



## moojr (Dec 21, 2011)

Even at the stock undervolt settings I didn't get a 10% drain. Make sure you have the latest version (it fixes the battery drain).

Idling at night, I lose about 1% every hour. Last night I woke up at my phone was at 92% after 7 hours of sleep. I am undervolted about 50-100mV per frequency slot. AOKP, GummyNex and Rootzboat have all worked fine.


----------



## madtomatoes (Jan 11, 2012)

I probably can't help you much, but maybe you should include more information for someone who can.

-What version of the kernel and rom
-Which Governer
-LTE or Wifi?
-Use CPUspy to see what percentage of time your cpu spends in each frequency.
-The battery stats that shows screen on time, awake time, app usage, ect.


----------



## davidsky1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Decided to switch to Franco Kernel after doing some research about the hotplug governor and its impact on battery life. Going to start a new thread. Thanks for the replies.


----------

